
Google Invents Micro Camera System for Future Contact Lenses - eplanit
http://www.patentbolt.com/2014/04/google-invents-micro-camera-system-for-future-contact-lenses.html
======
zubi
I can hardly believe this is never discussed on HN, is it fake or what?

